# lspci not finding DVI card

## mikegpitt

I have an AGP DVI video card that I'm trying to use in an old Dell machine.  For some reason when I do an lspci the card doesn't show in the list.  I can see the onboard video card (which has problems in Linux), but not the DVI card.  When I let Xorg autoprobe for the device, it finds the onboard card.  I can't disable the onboard video card in the BIOS...  I can only set it to On or Auto.  I do know the DVI card is working because I get a display until X tries to start.

The card has printed on it "Silicon Image", "Sil 164 Carrera ADD CARD", "Sil-SC-0034-C", "Rev 1.3".  I have no clue what the chipset is.

Here is the lspci output.  Any ideas?

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mikegpitt,

Your onboard

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) 
```

 video works ok in Linux but it can be a bit of a problem to get going.

I'm surprised that your system has an AGP slot - most systems with this embedded graphics chip don't. AGP is not a bus, its PCI stripped down into a point to point interface and made to go faster because of that. You cannot use another AGP device at the same time as the on board AGP.

Google won't tell me what your card is which makes me suspect its not a complete graphics card in its own right but works with your on board card to produce DVI.

----------

## mikegpitt

Neddy,

Thanks for the post!  I was starting to think similarly.  This card must be some type of DVI extension of the regular video.  I may just need to find another card to pop in here, since the Intel 82845G is quite problematic.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mikegpitt,

The Intel 82845G is old and well understood. It can be difficult to set up as it needs both the kernel and xorg.conf to be correct to get acceleration going. Even then, as its pixel buffer in in main RAM, it does not provide top notch performance.

It all depends what you want to do on the machine.

----------

## eccerr0r

I had a similar setup with a G965 with a fake PCI-e DVI extender card (ADD2 SDVO card).  Xorg seemed to use the DVI ports just fine.  No listing is shown in lspci for me, either.

Of course it doesn't help if your chipset graphics controller is shot...  :Sad: 

----------

